# Did i break it?



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I am not sure what is going on with me but i have noticed some problems with myself. I am not sure if it is me getting older or if i have damaged myself but i am starting to worry and wonder if anyone has gone through this or knows what is wrong with me.
Well, i have been a very sexual person meaning i have or used to have a huge sex drive. My wife is not into sex as much as i am. This started to happen to her when we had a optopic pregnancy. This means when the egg has been fertilized while in the tubes and is stuck there. well, she had surgery due to the growing egg exploded the tube and needed emergency surgery from bleeding to death. 
Well, the tube was unrepairable so the one side does not work for her only the other side. They said we would have more of a challenge or problem getting pregnant, boy were they wrong 6 months after the surgery she got pregnant. Well, ever since the surgery her sex drive was less then 50%. Now stress and me being a drunk may have also had played in this but now i stopped drinking and got help. 
But while this was going on we hardly had sex, if we did it was just to shut me up, there was no passion or like she wanted it or she was turned on. 
So of course i had to take care of buisness myself and i did that alot i mean anywhere from 2 to 8 times a day.... always had a full load too. Eventually, i got tired of the cleanup i started to hold it in more and more. Then eventually i would hold it in and once i had the good feeling i would just stop. it seems my body got used to this. Now i still get hard but it does not last long or is as hard to me as it used to be. Not to mention the load has changed as well. The load is not as big as it used to be matter of fact alot of times nothing comes out. Sometimes a little will come out. 
I got scared and took a break for a bit like a week and noticed it seemed to help the load a bit. I did a google search and see some other people have the same problem. Most of the answers to there questions was to stop and it will come back. 
But i feel i broke it, you know the saying "play with it and you will loose it" i feel i broke it. Has anyone experienced this? does anyone know if i just leave it alone for a while it may come back? 
I also thought maybe i was lacking some sort of food or vitamin or chemical that produces the load.... that is why i thought maybe getting older was the problem.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Google retrograde ejaculation. See a urologist.


----------



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Dobo, your everywhere lol


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I am. I'm ubiquitous!


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a bit of the same problem but I don't masterbate so much. My wife wants sex all the time (I know, huge problem), I don't get as hard as I used to (except for viva Viagra) and my climax is not as earth shattering as it used to be. No reduction in load that I know. I think I just have too much of a good thing and it takes more to get me turned on today. But, I am also 48 yrs old and thinking some of it might be age. Still, whether it is screwing 3 times a day or masterbation, could be the same result.


----------



## Broken Hearted (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok. This is too funny. But I do have a bit of advice. First of all, NO it is not broken. Secondly, did you know stress has s HUGE roll on your 'little guy'. Quit worrying so much. I am sure you are fine. As long as you still have the 'get up and go'.


----------



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

the get up and go is there but i am worried because me and my wife have two little girls together. We do want another one in the future. But with my luck, when that time comes around i am hoping it works... That would be the last thing i want to hear is that well, from what you did.... you broke it and cannot have children anymore, believe me that is the luck i have. 

God tends to like to pee on me alot, for some reason he feels it is funny! 

I mean do not get me wrong it still gets up, but at times i feel the up part does not stay up long once the load time is done or i am not as rock solid as i was before.
Like i said i am only 31 and i felt that when i would have to take care of buisness due to my wife not wanting to help me out, i got tired of cleanups and decided to hold it in.... Right there i believe is the problem, from holding it in i was thinking that the muscle that is used to hold it in got too big and now is just a blockage or lets very little out.
Now Dobo, yesterday told me to look up retrograde ejaculation. i looked it up and sounds like what is wrong with me. I just cannot find anything saying if you try to keep the load in after some time it will turn to retrograde ejaculation.
I can feel the muscle movement like the load is happening when i do not decide to keep it in but little comes out. I was thinking just to leave it alone for a while till my wife is back into sex but i think if i did damage to cause retrograde ejaculation it may not be reversable unless surgery. Cause i am not on meds that would cause it nor do i know if viagra will help reverse the problem for me.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never actually heard of the cause of retrograde so to me, anything that could cause a new pathway to open up could be it. I really think you should see a doctor just in case. He'll probably just tell you to observe and not worry. But caution is always good.

And look, so long as anything comes out, your wife can get pregnant.


----------



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol true, true very true.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

i have a few questions and ideas..
1. do you smoke?
2. do you workout?
3. do you stay well hydrated?
here are some ideas, if you are getting hard and it feels like its not hard to its full potential, try taking a supplement called Nitric Oxide, i take it for energy during fight practice and it opens up your blood vessels to get your muscles more oxygen, also when you get hard, your body releases Nit-Ox into the tissue down there already, they just might need a little more of a push.
the deal with your LOAD might be simple, i notice when i dont drink enough water, my loads are more likely to kind of dribble out a little clumpy.....if i stay well hydrated with water being the main source its more liquidy and comes out more forcefully. now, granted, your body can only make so much sperm during a certain period of time so if you are doing like 4 times a day, each time there will be less and less. i like to have sex with my wife about 10 minutes after the first one cause the second orgasm is more intense for me.
i hope this helps you out brotha.....also, nitric oxide is only about $20 at walmart....its a red and black box.....good stuff. ive done some research on it and alot of peeps say it has made their sex drive better too....i guess that makes sense since it helps with blood flow..


----------

